# Career Path for INFP with 100% Introversion and Social Anxiety?



## Kyusaku

Dumaresq said:


> And how desperately do you need the last word?


I don't need it, I get it.


----------



## stiletto

Thanks for the thread hijack, geniuses...


----------



## Coburn

stiletto said:


> Thanks for the thread hijack, geniuses...


Better to ask forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Wellsy

@stiletto
Though, if anything happens, it'll probably be long time from now and we'll all forget. 
I'd appreciate it if things turn for the better if you debrief it with us here and let us know how things have improved.


----------



## Kyusaku

stiletto said:


> Thanks for the thread hijack, geniuses...


What kind of games does he play by the way ? Games are mostly made has sandboxes with tools, or just narrative devices. Certain games require more thoughtful inputs from the player, I mostly think of strategy and tactical games, or some MMOs like Eve. At their core it's about problem solving, what he can do then is find a job involving similar problematics.


----------

